# USAAF Air Route Manual of South America



## Baball (Oct 9, 2021)

"Air Route Manual - US Army Air Forces - South America - North and East Coast", dated 1943. Found on Issuu.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2021)

Very cool, thank you


----------

